# Murphy's Law??



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Am I alone on this or is it commonplace?  I have been working on a couple of baits this week and I swear one of the two is possessed with demons. These are the same type, style, size, etc...baits and one has been smooth as silk to finish and the other I have had nothing but set-backs from the getgo. I can't seem to get it finished, no matter what I try! I will spare you all of the gory details and set-backs but, man, it has been a most frustrating experience!  Does this happen to you guys?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes I believe you are right! Certain baits this happens to. The harder I want it to be perfect the more it fights! One bait I finally gave up on and tossed it in the circular file! The can!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep! I deal with that quite often. But I've found that its usually my own mistakes such as touching the lure with unclean hands before painting, excessive dust in the shop, sunlight warmed the lure, water or moisture got into the paint mix, etc, etc, etc. Man I better write this stuff down, maybe I could learn from my own mistakes, Nahhh


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

It's funny you should mention that...Vince and I were just talking about the same thing....I had a day recently where everything I touched was %$&*...
I finally took a hammer to it and threw it away....I felt better...lol

Rod


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

We dip a lot of jigs in powder paint and I am pretty big on 2-3 colors and it never fails I get one that I think is awesome, Do you think I could ever paint another one that looks like that again! Yeah Right! The other problem I have is interruptions from others. Right now I am doing a lot of work on my computer for someone else and everyone feels the need to bother me...Just because I am home doesn't mean I am not working...People make me crazy, that is why I FISH!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

FUGI -I recently posted a lure picture that had my first 'perfect' dust free top coat, I was not so pleased with the paint though. Unfortunately the more you do , the more critical you get because "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder" . We have the originals in our hot little hands and can roll them around in just th right light and see all the bad points. Fortunately fish don't care- I hope. pete


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

FUG,
I think we all have had this experience at one time or another if not, it will! I've been working on one seemingly doomed project lately. My main problem this time is paint. This is the second complete job on this %$#@%$^!!! Well as you can see, It surely does not resemble a beautiful pumpkinseed. The whole thing is just OFF! Oh well, this one just need's to head back in to the booth!!!!

Douglas


----------

